# What is the oldest hand tool use regularly.



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This is the brother of my previous thread on old power tools. Did'nt want to leave the hand tool folks out in the cold.

I enjoy using old hand tools. Properly tuned and honed some older tools seem to have superior steel for obtaining and keeping a fine cutting edge.

The oldest tool that I'm somewhat sure about the age of is this old 6. I did my best research and I think it was made in 1888. Works great.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I have this wonderful old Ohio Tool slick, 4" wide, and takes and edge you can hardly believe, but I don't know how old it is. I also have various other chisels, gouges, draw knives, by Chicago Tool, Buck Brothers, etc. that I don't know the age.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Lets see your oldest user hand tools!

Bret


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oldest I use regularly is this Stanley Bailey #5 Type 11, which is 92-102 years old. I paid two bucks for it at a flea market. I have a #5 Bailey type 7 but it needs work.










When I got her, she looked like this. I love $2 rusty planes that clean up nice. They are getting harder to find though with everyone looking now.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I have some much older wooden ones, but I don't use them and they would need work, if I wanted to.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 16" jack plane (wooden) that dates to before 1895. It takes beautiful .004" shavings.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive got a Moore & Wright 4" dividing caliper that has a "foot" coming out of one side about an 5/16 above the point.I have no idea how old it is. 'Twas grandpas.He died in 1965 and I'm guessing he snagged it during WW2 while overseas.Use it all of the time. That lil foot comes in handy. The Starrett is about the same age from a different source.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

No7 type 8. About 115 years old. My wife found it in an antique store for $15. The knob and tote were burnt. Literally. Made new ones out of Bois d'arc. De-rusted and sharpened. Works great. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

early 1900's Disston Tenon saw is the only one I have an age on. Favorites are the German fret saw and the machinists trammel points. I have read that old hammer is a saddle makers but I really like it for precision pounding- it just seems to fit.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Most of the tools that I use are from this same era, I don't believe that these are the oldest, but I think they are really neat. My father-in-law gave them to me many years ago. They were his uncle's who was a pattern maker and machinist for a railroad.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use a Disston backsaw from 1845. 

I also have a type 1 or 2 Stanley 6 but I'm not a fan as it doesn't have a lateral adjuster. I've been using a great 7 type 8 or 9 from the 1890's lately. 

But, my favorite go to planes are my No 5's mostly from the late 1920's and a 1910-13 Siegley knuckle cap block plane. I also use a 1940's/50's stanley 65 on pretty much everything.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine is a type 6 Stanley #5. It was made between 1888 and 1892


----------

